# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Запретить еду!

## Юрка

А не настала ли пора ограничить еду в общественных местах, специальным образом не предназначенных для этого?
В кинотеатре всё в попкорне, в электричке аромат хычинов, в офисе кто-то ест салатик, на станции "Мир" чесночок (от этого и утонула)...

----------


## Scrabus

::   Ну-ну...
Чего ещё запретим? Чувствую список ещё не кончился...

----------


## BappaBa

> Ну-ну...
> Чего ещё запретим?

 Супружеские измены. =)

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Scrabus    Ну-ну...
> Чего ещё запретим?   Супружеские измены. =)

 ... в общественных местах.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Какой-то маниакальный всплеск желания все запрещать. А еще говорят, обострения весной начинаются.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Не надо запрещать, если бедные люди как-то могут этим зарабатывать.  Я часто покупаю на улице отварную кукурузу у мексиканцев.  Они обмазывают её майонезом, посыпают своей брынзой и перцем.  Продают с передвижных лотков.
А почему эта тема в Политике?

----------


## Scrabus

Бедные люди хавать хотят, даже в общественных местах). А то, что там кто-то зарабатывает, это дело десятое   ::

----------


## Leof

Юрка, ну, сам посуди, ведь помимо еды в общественных местах есть ещё миллион вещей противных истине и всему, что есть хорошего, справедливого и доброго в людях - то, что просто необходимо сейчас же запретить, искоренить, уничтожить. Достаточно назвать ммм... бодиарт, Игоря Бутмана, фабрику звёзд, накладные ногти и бедность - справьтесь для начала с этими проблемами. Не так уж страшны петарды в гамбургерах.

----------


## Lampada

> Бедные люди хавать хотят, даже в общественных местах).

 Да, это тоже.

----------


## Scrabus

> Юрка, ну, сам посуди, ведь помимо еды в общественных местах есть ещё миллион вещей противных истине и всему, что есть хорошего, справедливого и доброго в людях - то, что просто необходимо сейчас же запретить, искоренить, уничтожить. Достаточно назвать ммм... бодиарт, Игоря Бутмана, фабрику звёзд, накладные ногти и бедность - справьтесь для начала с этими проблемами. Не так уж страшны петарды в гамбургерах.

 Самое главное забыл, Дом 2!   ::

----------


## Leof

И это тоже, и это тоже.

----------


## Rtyom

> И это тоже, и это тоже.

 И опять кавычки забыли.  ::  
А давайте лучше запретим курение в общественных местах?

----------


## mishau_

> Продают с передвижных лотков.
> А почему эта тема в Политике?

 Потому иначе, чем в категориях запретов, мы мыслить не умеем.  ::  
Жрать где попало - это проблема воспитания.  
p.s. 
Лампада, надо на самом деле разделить политику, на "Политику" - "кто может стать П, фигуры пешки и интриги" и Общество - Россия поднимается с колен и протестует против иномарок, как тлетворного влияния загнивающего Запада.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Leof  И это тоже, и это тоже.   И опять кавычки забыли. 
> А давайте лучше запретим курение в общественных местах?

 Чикаго - некурящий город, "то есть абсолютно".  Курение запрещено во всех общественных местах, включая стадионы.  С 1 января 2008 запрет распространяется на рестораны, бары, ночные клубы.  Исключение даётся бизнесам, в которых 80% дохода приносит курение, это, наверное, специализированные магазины.  
Курильщики могут курить на улице, но не ближе, чем 15 футов от входа в здание.

----------


## Ramil

Пардон, а дышать можно? Или тоже ограничим? И пердеть нельзя. 
Чисто не там, где не срут, а там где убирают.

----------


## Ramil

> Не надо запрещать, если бедные люди как-то могут этим зарабатывать.  Я часто покупаю на улице отварную кукурузу у мексиканцев.  Они обмазывают её майонезом, посыпают своей брынзой и перцем.  Продают с передвижных лотков.
> А почему эта тема в Политике?

 Либералы против диктатуры закона!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Юрка, ну, сам посуди, ведь помимо еды в общественных местах есть ещё миллион вещей противных истине и всему, что есть хорошего, справедливого и доброго в людях - то, что просто необходимо сейчас же запретить, искоренить, уничтожить. Достаточно назвать ммм... бодиарт, Игоря Бутмана, фабрику звёзд, накладные ногти и бедность - справьтесь для начала с этими проблемами.

 Главное - это запретить телеканалы ТНТ и 2х2 Ж

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Leof  И это тоже, и это тоже.   И опять кавычки забыли. 
> А давайте лучше запретим курение в общественных местах?   Чикаго - некурящий город, "то есть абсолютно".  Курение запрещено во всех общественных местах, включая стадионы.  С 1 января 2008 запрет распространяется на рестораны, бары, ночные клубы.  Исключение даётся бизнесам, в которых 80% дохода приносит курение, это, наверное, специализированные магазины.  
> Курильщики могут курить на улице, но не ближе, чем 15 футов от входа в здание.

 Америка - свободная страна, нам до такой безграничной свободы ещё далеко.

----------


## Юрка

> ...помимо еды в общественных местах есть ещё миллион вещей противных... Достаточно назвать... бодиарт, Игоря Бутмана, фабрику звёзд, накладные ногти и бедность...

 Бодиарт и бедность - это либо судьба, либо личный выбор, и касаются их самих. А вот эти чревоугодники пачкают общественную мебель и воздух. И таких "личных свобод" или особых "прав бедных" я не знаю.

----------


## Leof

Как же так! Ведь не было бы бодиарта, о нём никогда ни пришлось бы и думать, а так случайные мысли о нём, происходящие хотябы просто от существования этого слова отнимают моё личное время!
 Вот вам картина: 
Вы в метро. Вам надо из Медведково на Молодёжную. Вы вспотели, вас тошнит. Тут в вагон входит малолетний негодяй (разумеется, будущий преступник) с чебуреком в руках. Негодяй этот корчится и с шумом дует на руки, по которым стекает струйкой расплавленный зловонный жир. Он капает ему на рукава и на пол прямо под ним. 
Воздух вокруг вас постепенно, но неотвратимо наполняется отвратительными миазмами, исходяжими от серого мяса. Вы чувствуете гадливость при одной мысли об этом ужасном веществе. Вам дурно, у вас трясутся коленки, вы падаете и умираете. 
Представили? 
Так вот бодиарт ничем не лучше - он _пачкает_ тела людей и наше воображение,_ засоряет_ своим присутствием наши лучшие помыслы... и это не говоря уже об ногтях!!   ::  Что же - можно и так рассудить - вас никто не заставляет нюхать - сидите дышите ртом.

----------


## BappaBa

> Представили?

 Талант!

----------


## Юрка

> вас никто не заставляет нюхать - сидите дышите ртом.

 Нет уж. У меня есть право дышать носом. А в рот муха может влететь.
Между прочим, еда - очень интимное мероприятие, так как связано с размещением предметов внутри своего организма. Может даже интемнее, чем извлечение предметов из организма. За публичность данного процесса никто не борется, надеюсь?

----------


## net surfer

> А не настала ли пора ограничить еду в общественных местах, специальным образом не предназначенных для этого?
> В кинотеатре всё в попкорне, в электричке аромат хычинов, в офисе кто-то ест салатик, на станции "Мир" чесночок (от этого и утонула)...

 В Британии тоже хотят запретить smelly food, но пока только в транспорте. А против попкорна лично я ничего не имею, просто не надо свинячить :)

----------


## Оля

> Курильщики могут курить на улице, но не ближе, чем 15 футов от входа в здание.

 А на ходу курить можно? Мне, честно говоря, по барабану, курит ли человек в одном метре от входа в какое-то здание или в пятнадцати. Пусть он даже стоит на одной со мной остановке автобуса и курит хоть до посинения - я отойти могу. Но вот когда люди курят _на ходу_, и не знаешь, куда деться от дыма десятков прохожих, и обогнать не всегда можно, а обгонишь одного - там еще пять...

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  вас никто не заставляет нюхать - сидите дышите ртом.   Нет уж. У меня есть право дышать носом. А в рот муха может влететь.

 Да, об этом я не подумал, а ведь это серьёзный аргумент. Я пересмотрю свое мнение в связи с мухой.   

> Между прочим, еда - очень интимное мероприятие, так как связано с размещением предметов внутри своего организма. Может даже интемнее, чем извлечение предметов из организма. За публичность данного процесса никто не борется, надеюсь?

 Я согласен. Мне мешает видеть или слышать или чувствовать запах еды в транспорте, иногда действительно до тошноты. Но вот про интимность это ты верно заметил. И в моей шутке про бодиарт есть зерно серьёзности. По моему мнению, мысли, память и воображение человека есть вещи настолько с ним связанные, что намеренное вторжение в них есть вещь более непереносимая, чем запах чужого бутерброда.  
Вспомним рекламу с назойливыми идиотскими песенками, намеренным повторением и прочим - чем не изощрённая китайская пытка. Потом ты не можешь целый день отделаться от дурацкой мелодии или слогана.  
Если запрещать еду, надо тогда запретить зловоние изо рта тоже. Поел чеснок, покурил ли или у тебя больной желудок - изволь достать мятную пастилку и жевать её. 
И вообще есть вещи похуже:
Например, если ты спишь в свой выходной, а кто-то в комнате шуршит, шаркает, роется в пакетах и в заключение всего оставляет включённым свет и отправляется на работу.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Курильщики могут курить на улице, но не ближе, чем 15 футов от входа в здание.   А на ходу курить можно? Мне, честно говоря, по барабану, курит ли человек в одном метре от входа в какое-то здание или в пятнадцати. Пусть он даже стоит на одной со мной остановке автобуса и курит хоть до посинения - я отойти могу. Но вот когда люди курят _на ходу_, и не знаешь, куда деться от дыма десятков прохожих, и обогнать не всегда можно, а обгонишь одного - там еще пять...

 Наверное, на ходу можно.  Когда буду в центре города, понаблюдаю.

----------


## Lampada

> ..., надо тогда запретить зловоние изо рта тоже. Поел чеснок, покурил ли или у тебя больной желудок - изволь достать мятную пастилку и жевать её. ...

 Недавно в новостях было об увольнении одного дворника из-за плохого запаха изо рта.

----------


## Оля

> Наверное, на ходу можно.

 Ну тогда никакой это не "некурящий город".   ::  Самые неудобные для окружающих курильщики - это те, которые курят на ходу. Ну по крайней мере, когда их много, а не один на сто прохожих.

----------


## pisces

Я бы например запретил людям дышать в общественном транспорте. У них зачастую изо рта плохо пахнет, гораздо хуже, чем от еды.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Наверное, на ходу можно.   Ну тогда никакой это не "некурящий город".   Самые неудобные для окружающих курильщики - это те, которые курят на ходу. Ну по крайней мере, когда их много, а не один на сто прохожих.

 Оля, прохожих в большом количестве можно увидеть *только* в центре Чикаго.

----------


## mishau_

> Чисто не там, где не срут, а там где убирают.

 Поэтому я и говорю - нефиг в гости ходить с тапочками. Гостеприимный хозяин должен  позаботиться не о предоставлении дырявых шлепанцев, а об уборке за гостями.  ::

----------


## net surfer

Кто о чём, а *mishau* всё о тапочках. Может просто не надо ходить в гости в дырявых носках? ;)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кто о чём, а *mishau* всё о тапочках.

   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Кто о чём, а *mishau* всё о тапочках. Может просто не надо ходить в гости в дырявых носках?

 Это к Вулфовицу!  ::

----------


## mishau_

Да, есть вещи-похлеще.  _
В Санкт-Петербурге насчитывается 275 общественных туалетов, в Москве – 257 (в древнем Риме их было 144, в современном Пекине – 7 тыс.), т.е. один туалет на 7 тыс. жителей, не считая туристов. И все они закрываются в семь вечера. Дмитрий Никишин, коммерсант из Орла, никак не мог распродать свои запасы туалетной бумаги, которыми вот уже несколько месяцев был забит багажник его фургона. 
Быстро проведя "маркетинговое исследование", Дмитрий выяснил, что "все это делают на улице", и решил сформировать спрос на свою продукцию, которую в провинции продать невозможно, путем построения на свои деньги двенадцати общественных туалетов. Дело оказалось провальным: потенциальные клиенты над ним насмехались, власти отказали ему в помощи, а туалетную бумагу, бесплатно предоставленную людям, просто украли. Вот так закончился маленький крестовый поход одного человека во имя дела, которое уже много веков терзает русскую душу. _  
...  _
Чехов в своем дневнике о Сахалине в 1890 году с презрением писал, что подавляющее большинство русских презирают данное удобство. А Булгаков в "Собачьем сердце" (20-е годы, крестьяне наводняют дома буржуазии в города) в знаменитом отрывке, в котором экономический и социальный упадок объясняется привычкой делать мимо горшка, упрекал соотечественников в том, что они к тому же не уверены в том, нужно ли после того застегивать штаны._  
...  _
А когда дискуссия от вопросов гигиены переходит к национальной идее, не нужно удивляться, что самой знаменитой фразой Владимира Путина, которая принесла ему любовь избирателей, превратив из незнакомца в народного лидера, было пресловутое и неудачное обещание "мочить чеченцев в сортире"._   http://www.rol.ru/news/hobby/travel/04/10/27_007.htm 
Тапочки тапочками, а гадить где попало мы так и не разучились.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> обещание "мочить чеченцев в сортире".

 Не чеченцев, а террористов. Не добавляй в цитаты отсебятину.

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Юрка] 

> обещание "мочить чеченцев в сортире".

 Не чеченцев, а террористов. Не добавляй в цитаты отсебятину.[/quote:2eo23u9b]
Напиши это в La Stampa.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Знаете, ситуация с коммерсантом очень напоминает кино «Про бизнесмена Фому» с М. Евдокимовым в главроли (1993 год).   ::

----------


## Юрка

[quote=mishau_][quote="Юрка":1guiy4pi] 

> обещание "мочить чеченцев в сортире".

 Не чеченцев, а террористов. Не добавляй в цитаты отсебятину.[/quote:1guiy4pi]
Напиши это в La Stampa.   :: [/quote:1guiy4pi]Вот, набросал... 
КЛЕВЕТНИКАМ РОССИИ. 
О чем шумите вы, народные витии?
Зачем анафемой грозите вы России?
Что возмутило вас? волнения Литвы?
Оставьте: это спор славян между собою,
Домашний, старый спор, уж взвешенный судьбою,
Вопрос, которого не разрешите вы. 
Уже давно между собою
Враждуют эти племена;
Не раз клонилась под грозою
То их, то наша сторона.
Кто устоит в неравном споре:
Кичливый лях, иль верный росс?
Славянские ль ручьи сольются в русском море?
Оно ль иссякнет? вот вопрос.  
Оставьте нас: вы не читали
Сии кровавые скрижали;
Вам непонятна, вам чужда
Сия семейная вражда;
Для вас безмолвны Кремль и Прага;
Бессмысленно прельщает вас
Борьбы отчаянной отвага - 
И ненавидите вы нас...
За что ж? ответствуйте; за то ли,
Что на развалинах пылающей Москвы
Мы не признали наглой воли
Того, под кем дрожали вы?
За то ль, что в бездну повалили
Мы тяготеющий над царствами кумир
И нашей кровью искупили
Европы вольность, честь и мир?....  
Вы грозны на словах - попробуйте на деле!
Иль старый богатырь, покойный на постеле,
Не в силах завинтить свой измаильский штык!
Иль русского царя уже бессильно слово?
Иль нам с Европой спорить ново?
Иль русской от побед отвык?
Иль мало нас? Или от Перми до Тавриды,
От финских хладных скал до пламенной Колхиды,
От потрясенного Кремля
До стен недвижного Китая,
Стальной щетиною сверкая,
Не встанет русская земля?...
Так высылайте ж нам, витии,
Своих озлобленных сынов:
Есть место им в полях России
Среди нечуждых им гробов.

----------


## Wowik

> Я часто покупаю на улице отварную кукурузу у мексиканцев.  Они обмазывают её майонезом, посыпают своей брынзой и перцем.  Продают с передвижных лотков.

 У нас продают совсем не мексиканцы, наверно поэтому, кукурузу только солят.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Я часто покупаю на улице отварную кукурузу у мексиканцев.  Они обмазывают её майонезом, посыпают своей брынзой и перцем.  Продают с передвижных лотков.

 Это, вроде бы, называется тамали? А вкусно?

----------


## mishau_

To *Юрка*
Ох, с удовольствием я спорил бы Европой,
Когда б не мы - они, ходили б с голой жопой!    ::

----------

